# bareback....bad or good for the horse?



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm wow thats a real good question.. i think that the closer you sit to the withers the better.. not sure i could be wrong, because honestly i dont know..

nice question


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Our butt is a lot squishier than the bars of a saddle, making it comfortable for them. A properly muscled horse will have no problems carrying a bareback rider. The only time a horse would be more sore is if you were bouncing around a lot, like trotting fast or jerking around while cantering.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Abby said:


> Our butt is a lot squishier than the bars of a saddle, making it comfortable for them. A properly muscled horse will have no problems carrying a bareback rider. The only time a horse would be more sore is if you were bouncing around a lot, like trotting fast or jerking around while cantering.


to add to this, when we sit, our weight anchors down on both of our seat bones, either side of the spine.. although too much bareback work can bruise the horses back from our bum bones


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think if anything it would be better for the horse. I guess it depends as to how good your seat is as a rider. If you are going to flop around bareback then you will be better off with tack. Then again if you ride with tack and it's ill fitting tack, then you would be better off riding bareback.

Depends on the tack and your riding.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It does depend on the horse, & your riding ability.  I think it's fine...for example, with me- my horse is fun to ride bareback. I don't bump around much @ all, seriously.  Soo smooth! Plus I'm experienced so yeah...it depends.

But I don't think it's a problem really for the horse, unless of course you have problems with sitting bareback or your horse is not physically in good shape.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

> i think that the closer you sit to the withers the better..


I was always under the impression that riding bareback on the "sweet spot" is the best. The sweet spot being below the withers, deep in the horse's back where you can sit most comfortably and have less chance of bouncing around...sitting up on the withers seems to destroy your balance and position...plus, it's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends on where you sit, but I'd say good.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, BBLFL, welcome to the forum, but I thought I would let you know that this thread is over 4 years old :wink:.


----------



## Jessahorselover (Sep 20, 2012)

This maybe an old thread but it's a good one.


----------

